# seat stuck



## tonyk72 (Sep 12, 2007)

My pass. seat is tilted foward and won't return back to it's normal upright position. I messed around with the lever trying to get it to move back, the lever seems to work fine - its not stuck, but the seat won't budge. Any ideas? :confused


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Sounds like one of the hinges is bound up. To know for sure, the seat will have to come out, then apart.


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

From what I've heard, these cars have a problem with the Motor on the power seats...worth payin some attention to...Goodluck


----------

